# Need for Speed Carbon stürzt ständig ab...



## deltahoernchen (22. Dezember 2009)

*Need for Speed Carbon stürzt ständig ab...*

Hi leute,
 also wie der titel bla bla bla....... need for speed carbon stürzt ab und das nicht einmal am tag nein sondern immer wenn ich es starte, und oh wunder dann hat mich dieses scheiß spiel endlich ins hauptmenü gelassen versagt der ton dann fahr ich ein paar rennen und speicher ab und siehe da es stürzt ab... ich starte es wieder und komme wieder ins hauptmenü was is??? das drecks game lädt meinen spielstand nicht ( der ja dank dieser scheiße noch nicht weit war).
 So ich patche den mist auf 1.4 ne höhere version gabs nich und die probleme bleiben die selben
 könnt ihr mir helfen??? und wenn nich is es auch egal da dieses erzeugnis einer behinderten werkstatt eh zurück geht... mich würde einfach nur noch interressiern was das war

 danke im vorraus 

         deltahoernchen  

 sorry wegen meiner schlechten laune aber das fuckt mich echt ab...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Carbon stürzt ständig ab...*

treiber, windows alles aktuell? virenscanner vlt. schuld? nix überhitzt? keie problem bei anderen spielen?


----------



## deltahoernchen (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Carbon stürzt ständig ab...*

also mit den treibern das weiß ich nicht und ich glaube das teste ich auch nicht weil gta4 gerade so flüssig läuft und wie wir alle wisssen ist auch gta eine diva für sich die alles für sich selbst will...   also ich habe windows vista home premium 32bit und alles läuft  ohne probs. der patch 1.4 sollte dieses prob. mit vista ja beheben  tat er ja auch aber eben nur sehr kurz dann folgte ja der nächste absturz.... na ja ich versuch mal nen anderen treiber und wenn nich mach ich einfach ne systemwiederherstellung...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Carbon stürzt ständig ab...*



deltahoernchen schrieb:


> na ja ich versuch mal nen anderen treiber und wenn nich mach ich einfach ne systemwiederherstellung...


 Und ein paar Satzzeichen, Absätze und Großschreibung wären auch nicht schlecht


----------

